# City chosen for 'ground-breaking' e-cig study



## Alex (29/8/15)

*

*
*City chosen for 'ground-breaking' e-cig study*
By Leicester Mercury | Posted: August 02, 2015

By Cathy Buss






Louise Ross, Stop smoking manager


 Comments (0) 
Leicester has been chosen as a centre for a ground-breaking study on the effectiveness of e-cigarettes in helping people to quit smoking.

The study is being conducted by Queen Mary University of London.

Three centres have been chosen to take part - Leicester, London and one in East Sussex.

A total of 250 people will be enrolled in the study in Leicester as researchers look to compare the effectiveness of e-cigarettes and nicotine replacement therapy in giving up smoking.

*Related content*

* More than one in 10 Leicester city babies were born to mothers who smoke, according to new figures *
* More than 300 sign up to quit smoking beating campaign target *
* Stop Smoking Campaign: The impact of cigarettes *
* Stop smoking campaign: two GPs debate use of e-cigarettes *
* Cigarette sparks tree fire which damages house *
* Hard hitting video to help in stop smoking campaign *
* The Big Question: Should e-cigarettes be prescribed on the NHS to help people quit smoking? *
* City public health bosses welcome backing for e-cigs *
Louise Ross, manager of the Leicester City Stop smoking service, said: "We are delighted, and proud, to be one of the test sites.

"This study will add to our body of knowledge around e-cigarettes."

Anyone over 18 who does not have a preference about whether they are given an e-cigarette or nicotine replacement therapy can take part, as long as they are not currently using either method.

However, women who are pregnant or breast-feeding are not eligible to join the trial.

Ms Ross said: "Those joining will see a stop smoking advisor weekly for six weeks, and will get some very valuable help throughout.

"They will be doing something great for their health and will also be adding to the knowledge the whole world will have about effective ways to stop smoking."

Recruitment has begun and will continue over the next 12 months.

Ms Ross said: "People will be assessed in rather more depth than those who usually come into the service.

"They will be asked extra questions about their health and to record anything they observe and of course the results will be recorded.

"They will also be followed up at six months and at a year."

The Stop smoking service was the first in the country to become "e-cig friendly".

Although e-cigarettes cannot be given to people wanting to quit the Stop service was the first to welcome would be quitters using them.

Ms Ross said: "It means that those using them are given the extra support, we call it coaching in their quit attempt.

"Other services around the country have now followed suit."

Any smoker interested in quitting and joining the study should call 0116 454 4000 or e mail stop@leicester.gov.uk


Read more: http://www.leicestermercury.co.uk/C...tory-27516144-detail/story.html#ixzz3kDgjQsze 
Follow us: @Leicester_Merc on Twitter | leicestermercury on Facebook

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

